# breakfast? Actually anytime fatty with qview



## dalglish (Jun 17, 2008)

The ingredients are breakfast (boiled eggs, cooked bacon bits, sharp cheddar, cream cheese) but it's mid afternoon and this isn't going to last long :)

got my chicks in a row





Not quite a blow out but it needs more than 1lb sausage meat to wrap around the eggs properly, nothing got spilled and the crisp cheese on top adds to it. It's given me an idea for the next one actually, I may sprinkle cheese on top some way through the smoke.





It tastes fantastic


----------



## pitrow (Jun 17, 2008)

looks excellent!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2008)

First time I've seen a whole hard boiled egg inside a fatty. Points for the creativity and overall yummy-goodness the qvue made obvious!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks great. Good Job. I love the whole egg idea.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 18, 2008)

Gotta be honest: not so wild about hardboiled eggs, but that's not your fault. The end result is nice and symmetrical, a bonus in my book. Nice Q-View as well, so thanks for that.

I makes me pause and wonder: what is the fatty equivalent to a Matryoshka doll (those Russian nesting/stacking dolls)? How many layers and with what could you stuff a fatty to get the nice concentric rings like you got with the egg? Maybe the next stage in fatty evolution isn't bigger, better (stranger?) stuffing, but what gets stuffed into what that gets stuffed into what, and so on. Gonna have to noodle this one for a bit....


----------



## fireguy (Jun 18, 2008)

yep, that really looks great!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mighty tasty lookin fatty, I Must try the egg idea someday soon. 3 atta boys for your fatty.


----------



## vlap (Jun 18, 2008)

Now put that on a english muffin and top with a hollandaise sprinkle some chives and you would have a very original version of an eggs benedict!
Good work!!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks excellent.  Not sure I would have gone with hard boiled eggs but it does look nice.


----------



## erain (Jun 18, 2008)

great lookin fatty!!!!


----------



## big smoke (Jun 18, 2008)

Now all it needs is a little tabasco and your all set.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I did one with eggs for our super bowl, it was very good.  you can kinda soft boil them and they will get done, w/o drying out yolk, or you can even be really careful and just get the outsides done, then when peeling, be EXTREMELY careful and then when you cut into them, you will get a bit of running yolk.  not a lot, but you can get some.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks really great with teh whole egg!


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 18, 2008)

looks amazing, good work.

the magic number of eggs to use with a 1 lb package is 3 eggs.


----------



## dingle (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking qview! The section(sliced) view looks incredible


----------

